# what will this pup look like? best guess please



## MIGSD (Aug 10, 2010)

What do you think this pup will look like? Is he black and tan or sable?

German Shepherd Puppies: "Baby Blue" (sold)

thanks for your time!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He's black and tan, not sable. See this thread for difference between black and tan and sable pups.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/140402-hello-florida.html#post1878828

He's fairly dark, so he should look more like his Dad.


----------



## MIGSD (Aug 10, 2010)

I was hoping he would lighten from the toes up:wub: I guess not


----------

